# نوافذ الطائرة ..... لا يسمح بفتحها ..... لماذا؟



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تنقسم نوافذالطائرة إلى قسمين أساسيين في الطائرة 

هناك النوافذ الرئيسية التي توجد في قمرة القيادة أمام قائد الطائرة وتسمى 
(WINDSHIELD)

والنوافذ الموجودة على جانبي الطائرة المستخدمة من قبل المسافرين
(FLIGHT DECK WINDOWS)

النوافذ في الطائرات النفاثة الحديثة معقدة جداً ومكلفة. ويجب أن يكون لها مواصفات خاصة جداً مهما كان استخدام الطائرة 

ومن هذه المواصفات : 

يجب أن تمتص النوافذ الإجهاد والضغط الناتج عن ضغط الهواء داخل الطائرة وأيضاً أن تتحمل أعباء الرحلة من أمطار وثلوج ومناورات.

كذلك بالنسبة للنواذ الأمامية يجب أن تقاوم صدمة أو ضربة طائر يزن أربع بوندات أي ما يقارب (2 كيلو) مع سرعة تعادل سرعة الطائرة في الجو
(CRUISING SPEED)











نأتي لشرح شكل وتصميم النافذة الأمامية في الطائرة:


قوة النافذة مستمدة من تركيبة طبقاتها المعددة والمعقدة. قد يصل سمك النافذة إلى (1.5 إنش) = (3.8 سم) وتتركب النافذة من ثلاث طبقات أو أكثر من الزجاج المقوى وطبقات من مادة الفينيل (VINYL) تكون ما بينها 

ويكون خلف طبقة الزجاج الخارجية طبقة تحتوي على مادة موصلة للتيار الكهربائي تقوم على إنتاج حرارة كافية لإذابة الثلج 

تستخدم عدة أنظمة مساندة لإزالة الثلج والجليد والمطر والضباب ومنها :

مانع الثلج (ANTI-ICING)
مزيل الثلج (DEICING)
مزيل الضباب (DEFOGGING)
ماسحات المطر (WIPPERS)








وهنا شرح وتصميم النافذة المستخدمة في حجرة الركاب :

تكون فتحة النافذة متمركزة مابين سطح جسم الطائرة (FUSELAGE FRAMES)
وتكون مدعومة بطبقات من الألمنيوم المقوى

النافذة المستخدمة في حجرة الركاب في الطائرات الكبيرة يجب أن تصمم وتركب على أساس :

عدم إمكانية إنكسار أو انفجار النافذة عندما تكون حجرة الركاب مضغوطة بالهواء.
وأيضاً يجب أن تتحمل النافذة قوة الضغط
سواءً أكان مستمراً أو دوري (CYCLIC PRESSURIZATION) 
بدون فقدان لقوة ومتانة النافذة.
------------------------------------​م ن ق و ل​


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرالهذا العرض الجميل.


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

اشكر مرورك الكريم اخي فيرشوال... 
تحياتي


----------



## methaq altam (19 أبريل 2008)

افتنا وجزاك الله في كل حرف حسنه والحسنه بعشر من امثالها


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع قيم اخي المصري


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع قيم اخي المصري


 
الله يخليك .... اشكرك


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

methaq altam قال:


> افتنا وجزاك الله في كل حرف حسنه والحسنه بعشر من امثالها


ما احوجني لدعائك القيم ... أخي الكريم 
مرور قيم كصاحبه


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (22 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على اضافتك الجميله ومعلوماتك الرائعة
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## tand (23 أبريل 2008)

كلام جميل ومختصر مفيد شكرا لك


----------



## وجدي_1405 (23 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام و عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
م . مصري 
شكراً على المعلومة و جزاك الله خير و نفع بك .


----------



## ناهده (4 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداك يااخي القدير على شرحك القيم للموضوع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr_fhmy (4 مايو 2008)

شكرأ على هذا المجهود الممتاز


----------

